# Just an observation



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I have spent yesterday and today at obedience trials. Just obedience & Rally, no conformation.
> 
> And I was truly thrilled to see so many goldens and their owners who I also see at Hunt Tests, at agility trials and at obedience/rally.
> 
> I sometimes envy the commitment of the OTCh MACh dogs who have Hunt Test titles and who do SAR work, therapy work and tracking - I think it means a lot that yes, goldens are multi-talented in addition to being our companions. Border collies seem to share a similar variety of skills as well but hey, for the most part goldens are quiet so that wins in my book :wave::wave::wave:


Yes, and Goldens don't feel the need to chase and herd everything that moves!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

At agility I find myself turning toward the dogs that are barking and wondering why their people don't train them to be quiet. It's often the vizslas that are noisiest here. They are nice dogs otherwise.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, in this area the ones that do all that PLUS have a "CH" before their name usually aren't Goldens. I am always impressed at some of the dogs around here who are CH dogs with very high level agility and obedience titles, often also field and/or herding titles. Some CH/OTCH/MACH dogs. 
Quite a few of them are Belgian Tervurens. Some Springer Spaniels, Flat Coated retrievers.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

But many of those breeds who have CH and high other titles, don't have "as" difficult a time in the breed ring. I'm not taking away from there accomplishments, it's just there are so many in Golden Retriever breed rings it's hard to get that CH. 

I know my girlfriend got a CH on her corgi in what seemed like 3 trials. It's just not "as" competitive. 

Some breeds too are so different type wise from need ring to performance. Example the Labrador. Show Goldens are able to perform. Heck they had a CH dog get ** at the National and take home a trophy not many get. That is huge!!!!!

Gotta love Gold dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh I do know how hard it is to CH a golden!!!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Since I was recently on the Topbrass Website that has some interesting stats on Goldens (the same information is now on the GRCA website) I thought I would put some numbers to the observations Sunrise and others have made. Note: These statistics includes only Goldens with higher level titles in the venue - UD and above , AXP and above, TDX and above and are through June 2013 . So...

1) 38 Goldens with Obedience-Agility-Hunt
2) 65 Goldens with Obedience Agility-Tracking
3) 12 Goldens with Obedience-Agility-Tracking-Hunt
4) 22 Goldens with CH-Obedience-Agility


I was relatively active in tracking until the middle of this year year (got TDX last year) and one observation I have is that while Goldens are successful in tracking there are not a lot of them doing tracking when you compare to the number of performance goldens. There are only 395 TDX goldens and only about 65 VST numbers. 

I have also reviewed the statistics (also on Topbrass Website) for the AKC VCDs. because Jake recently got his VCD2 because he got his CDX in 4 tries with 2 3rd places - I had to mention this brag  Between 1999 and the end of 2013 only 191 Goldens have gotten the VCD2. So even at this level of title there are not many goldens active in all three venues. There are 62 VCD3 Goldens, 4 VCD4 Goldens and 4 VCCH Goldens. For the AKC VCD many of the times it is the same dog. Like this year Jake will be included in VCD1 and VCD2 statistics.

In general and it might just be the Therapy Group we are active with but only one of 2 teams are actively showing in performance events. And as Sunrise said it is difficult to be active in therapy now with the restrictions that groups now have with Titers and/or feeding raw.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

rhondas said:


> one observation I have is that while Goldens are successful in tracking there are not a lot of them doing tracking when you compare to the number of performance goldens. There are only 395 TDX goldens and only about 65 VST numbers....Between 1999 and the end of 2013 only 191 Goldens have gotten the VCD2. So even at this level of title there are not many goldens active in all three venues. There are 62 VCD3 Goldens, 4 VCD4 Goldens and 4 VCCH Goldens. For the AKC VCD many of the times it is the same dog. Like this year Jake will be included in VCD1 and VCD2 statistics.


You may say "only" but goldens are THE most successful breed in AKC for tracking and VCD titles. Nobody else comes close! Tracking by its nature just doesn't have the volume of entries as agility, obedience, or hunt tests.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

rhondas said:


> Since I was recently on the Topbrass Website that has some interesting stats on Goldens (the same information is now on the GRCA website) I thought I would put some numbers to the observations Sunrise and others have made. Note: These statistics includes only Goldens with higher level titles in the venue - UD and above , AXP and above, TDX and above and are through June 2013 . So...
> 
> 1) 38 Goldens with Obedience-Agility-Hunt
> 2) 65 Goldens with Obedience Agility-Tracking
> ...


Some of those numbers are incorrect. I assume you are getting this from the undeniable goldens website?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Louisiana - Yes I am getting it from Undeniable website (I go through the Topbrass site). I checked again and there is typo for CH-Obedience- Agility - there are 22 - Item 5 should not be there - I should have proofed. . All others are correct per the website. Check it out. The Obedience-Agility-Hunt doesn't include Field (these three are counted separate) I am not making these up . 
@K9-Design - I fully agree with you that Goldens are THE most successful in Tracking. I am the only person on the Tracking Yahoo Group who pointed this out last year when there was a whole discussion about which breed was most successful.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so will we all be trying Barn Hunt next??? Looks like a HOOT to me!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Yes, and Goldens don't feel the need to chase and herd everything that moves!


Lila is learning to herd and it is the sweetest thing! I take her to Triebball classes so we have some "us" time and the pup and DH can have their time. It was the only class starting at the right time and I wasn't sure she'd touch a ball that moves. She's a bit of a Scardy cat. But she loves it! Golden's can do anything!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> Lila is learning to herd and it is the sweetest thing! I take her to Triebball classes so we have some "us" time and the pup and DH can have their time. It was the only class starting at the right time and I wasn't sure she'd touch a ball that moves. She's a bit of a Scardy cat. But she loves it! Golden's can do anything!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I may have to try that with Tucker...I'm just glad none of my dogs has a need to herd me around the house...!


----------

